# Texas Deep Freeze and Agave Plants



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I spent some time today cutting the mushy and rotting pieces off of my agave plants at the house. We have about 12 large agave plants, and I think 7 of them are most likely toast.

I pretty sure the ones that look like these are going to make it.



And I'm pretty sure the ones that look like this are not going to make it


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I spent some time today cutting the mushy and rotting pieces off of my agave plants at the house. We have about 12 large agave plants, and I think 7 of them are most likely toast.
> 
> I pretty sure the ones that look like these are going to make it.
> 
> ...


How did they turn out? I was just given one that has freeze damage from this year's freeze, just like your first picture. Im hoping it will survive. Do you cut the damaged areas back?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

DeepC said:


> How did they turn out? I was just given one that has freeze damage from this year's freeze, just like your first picture. Im hoping it will survive. Do you cut the damaged areas back?


The agave in my first couple of pictures are doing totally fine. All the new growth looks completely normal. I think by the end of the season this year, all signs of the freeze damage will be gone. The only damaged areas I cut back more than normal last year would be a blade that had mushy freeze damage on more than about 70% of the leave. I usually cut the bottom one or two rows of leaves/blades that are closest to the ground off each year. The damaged blades that were closer to the top last year will be getting close to the ground by the end of this year and I'll cut them off.

I'm guessing yours will survive if it looks like mine looked.

All my agave plants that I expected would die in those pictures did in fact die. But in all of those cases, 100% of every single blade were soft and mushy, even the roots deep into the soil were mushy on those.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

So it appears as if this rescued agave might actually live. So should I cut these lower freeze damaged leaves off? 
Knowing nothing at all about these plants, I believe I may have planted it too close to the driveway. I did some quick research now and it appears that they can get rather large.


----------

